

The 4chan thread where the C-plus-Equality troll started - FiloSottile
https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38721055

======
karangoeluw
That's a 404

~~~
officialjunk
4chan links don't generally live too long. i don't know what this is about
really, but github staff took down the repo i assume is related
[https://github.com/FeministSoftwareFoundation/C-plus-
Equalit...](https://github.com/FeministSoftwareFoundation/C-plus-Equality)

edit: google cache still has the main page of the repo up, fyi

